# First Japanese knife



## WarrenB (Feb 28, 2014)

So my Hiromoto AS Santoku arrived this morning, my first Japanese knife:biggrin:
It seems pretty perfect F&F wise and it arrived in what I would call in my limited experience 'extremely sharp' condition.
All the veggies in the kitchen are now in tiny pieces:lol2:
If this is what a standard run of the mill Japanese knife is like then I think I might be on the road to a pretty good collection of bigger and better things:knife:
I really like the pattern where the cladding finishes:biggrin:






Not a bad start I think.
Warren


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2014)

Great start Warren :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Let the collecting begin! Nice knife BTW.


----------



## WarrenB (Feb 28, 2014)

Bill13 said:


> Let the collecting begin! Nice knife BTW.



Just hope the wife sees it the same way!! I do all the cooking so I have an excuse I suppose, just hope in the future she doesn't ask why I need several knives all the same shape:biggrin:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 28, 2014)

And when you get your second awesome knife your Hiromoto would be free for a SPA trip to Dave


----------



## WarrenB (Feb 28, 2014)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> And when you get your second awesome knife your Hiromoto would be free for a SPA trip to Dave



Already have that in mind:doublethumbsup:


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 28, 2014)

WarrenB said:


> Just hope the wife sees it the same way!! I do all the cooking so I have an excuse I suppose, just hope in the future she doesn't ask why I need several knives all the same shape:biggrin:



see there is your mistake... leading up to the knife purchase you should have intentionally horrible cut and butchered all your veggies and meat and cook them poorly. then with the new knife do everything well, and credit the new knife for the increase in quality


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## WarrenB (Feb 28, 2014)

jamaster14 said:


> see there is your mistake... leading up to the knife purchase you should have intentionally horrible cut and butchered all your veggies and meat and cook them poorly. then with the new knife do everything well, and credit the new knife for the increase in quality



Oh I see, I should have had bandages on my fingers and destroyed all the food to create the illusion that I need new knives:doublethumbsup:
I chopped everything I could find in the kitchen paper thin as soon as I unwrapped the new knife so it sort of makes my reasonable knife skills look a lot better, so she might just believe that many new knives will improve the culinary experience I offer up to her:biggrin:


----------



## jamaster14 (Feb 28, 2014)

WarrenB said:


> Oh I see, I should have had bandages on my fingers and destroyed all the food to create the illusion that I need new knives:doublethumbsup:
> I chopped everything I could find in the kitchen paper thin as soon as I unwrapped the new knife so it sort of makes my reasonable knife skills look a lot better, so she might just believe that many new knives will improve the culinary experience I offer up to her:biggrin:



haha nice....

maybe take some thing to the mandolin on the thinnest setting, then quickly hide and show it off as youor knifes handy work


----------



## WarrenB (Feb 28, 2014)

ThEoRy said:


> View attachment 22461



I am trying to think of it more of an upward spiral at the moment, maybe when I am buying new knives and can't afford any food to chop then that will be the downward bit:laugh:


----------



## WarrenB (Feb 28, 2014)

jamaster14 said:


> haha nice....
> 
> maybe take some thing to the mandolin on the thinnest setting, then quickly hide and show it off as youor knifes handy work



The kitchen looked like a mandolin testing session anyway, thin slivers of stuff everywhere:knife:


----------

